# Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh*



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe vorige Woche ein seltsames Insekt in meinem Sumpfbeet beobachtet, es war gar nicht scheu, aber es wollte wohl nicht fotografiert werden - als ich mit der Kamera angerückt bin, hat es sich hinter einem Stengel verschanzt und dann vorsichtig hervorgelugt, ob ich wieder weg bin 
Nach wilder Googlerei hab ich es als Schwebefliege identifiziert, und mir weiter nichts dabei gedacht. Aber jetzt bemerke ich, dass dieses böse Tier eine Mistbiene gewesen sein muss, weil im Wasserreservoir des Sumpfbeetes grausige Rattenschwanzlarven leben *bäääääääääh* Wie werd ich die wieder los? Wieviele Larven kann eine einzige Mistbiene legen?


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**

Super Fotografiert...klasse Aufnahmen!


----------



## pema (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**

Nun ja,
was ist an diesem Insekt "bääääH"...außer vielleicht dem Namen?
Ich hatte letztes Jahr, direkt nach der Neuanlage meines Teiches, viele Rattenschwanzlarven. Sie waren sozusagen die Erstbesiedler. O.k., Tante Google sagte, dass diese Tiere gerne in sehr verschmutztem Wasser leben...dann mag es so sein, dass Leitungswasser sehr verschmutzt ist, aber gestört haben sie mich nicht und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie wie alle Lebewesen einen Sinn und Zweck erfüllen.
petra


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**

Denk einfach nur daran, da wächst feinstes Vogel- und Libellenfutter heran!


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**



pema schrieb:


> Nun ja,
> was ist an diesem Insekt "bääääH"...außer vielleicht dem Namen?



ich find die nicht hübsch *schüttel* - aber das würde mich weniger stören. Nur hab ich gelesen, dass die fertigen Maden überall hineinkriechen - und mein Teich steht ja direkt neben der Terrassentüre! :shock :shock :shock



pema schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr, direkt nach der Neuanlage meines Teiches, viele Rattenschwanzlarven. Sie waren sozusagen die Erstbesiedler. O.k., Tante Google sagte, dass diese Tiere gerne in sehr verschmutztem Wasser leben....



Das kümmert mich jetzt weniger, schließlich ist es ein schlammiges Erdloch...


----------



## danyvet (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**

Hast du denn so gar keine Viecherl in deinem Teich? Libellenlarven, __ Molche, Fische...
Wenn doch, dann brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass die Larven sich überhaupt zu Maden entwickeln  so weit wird es nicht kommen. Wenn nein: hmmm...einzeln rausfischen und wo anders aussetzen??


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**

Also jetzt hab ich noch mal nachgelesen. Bei der Alleswisserin Google. 
Betreibst du eine Landwirtschaft mit intensiver Tierhaltung - also Massentierhaltung?
Nur unter solchen Gegebenheiten wurde das Problem der massenhaften Wanderung von Rattenschwanzlarven auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Verpuppungsort beschrieben. Bei mir im Wohnzimmer sind letztes Jahr keine gelandet. Aber wenn du deshalb Befürchtungen hast schließe ich mich Dany an und würde die Larven mit einem kleinen Kescher dezimieren und  -nun ja, vielleicht einem guten Bekannten als Neubesatz seines Gartenteiches anbieten:evil
petra


----------



## Dachfrosch (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**



danyvet schrieb:


> Hast du denn so gar keine Viecherl in deinem Teich? Libellenlarven, __ Molche, Fische...



Die Rattenschwänze sind ja zum Glück nicht im Teich, sondern im Moorbeet, da hab ich in der Mitte so einen Topf mit Schlammwasser zur Bewässerung. Und dort hausen sie! Da lebt sonst nix....



pema schrieb:


> Betreibst du eine Landwirtschaft mit intensiver Tierhaltung - also Massentierhaltung?



Gelten zwei Kater als Massentierhaltung? Dann  ja


----------



## niri (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> Gelten zwei Kater als Massentierhaltung? Dann  ja



Hallo Suni,

 

LG
Ina


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**

Nee Suni,
die beginnt laut Definition erst ab 3 und mehr Katern
petra


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rattenschwänze *iiiiiihhhhhhh**



pema schrieb:


> Nee Suni,
> die beginnt laut Definition erst ab 3 und mehr Katern
> petra



Da ist leider meine bessere Hälfte strikt dagegen....


----------

